# Bio Orb Fighting fish



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

I am looking at adding a smallish bio orb aquarium in my room, Id be looking at a Male betta and a couple of females or more? If possible. Id want half moons and delta tails ect... any breeders in london? 

Could I keep a Male with a few females? Breeding them would not be bad but if not then Id like to have them as pets.

Thanks, whats the minimum L I could have? or what could I have in a small one.

Ta, I am a newbie to fish keeping so don't bite. friendly advice please.


----------



## Salzburg (Oct 17, 2011)

With fish, bigger is always better when it comes to tank size :2thumb:

I don't know much about keeping bettas together so I won't comment on that, but for tank size I'd go with the biOrb 60. 
It is pretty big and its round shape means it takes up more room than perhaps a rectangulat tank so maybe look into a different brand of tank? If you've got your heart set on a biOrb then go for it, but definitely get the larger one.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

You cant keep the females with the males, they will kill each other, you can only put them together for a few hours at a time at exactly the right time for them to breed, then seperate them, seeing as they cant breed in a biorb, there would be little point trying. 

Males need to build a bubble nest at the surface but biorbs hardly have any surface and there are too many bubbles...

Stick to the 30L biorb, 1 male fighter and a shoal of 6-8 tetras...


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

How about Goldfish in a 30 Bio orb? Small species Obviously. Although I have a feeling it would be a no, Not seen how big a 30L One is...


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

considering that an adult goldfish needs at least 200-300 liters...


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Moogloo said:


> considering that an adult goldfish needs at least 200-300 liters...


I did say I was a Newbie to fish keeping., I keep various snakes. When a Newbie comes On I see that they do not know much and help, not assume that they know everything that I do.


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

truth be told, you are very limited in the biorbs, due to deficiencies in there design, the main one being surface area for gas exchange. 

labyrinth fish such as betta's or paradise fish will do okay in them as they can breathe direct from the air, but you would be looking at one or the other, not mixed and not multiples really. maybe a couple of paradise fish in the 60 as they like their space.

harlequin rasboras seem to do okay in these, due to their small size.

or get a couple of baby biorbs, and just get the nicest male bettas you can, 1 for each of the biorbs.


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

a etta will be fine in a biorb but dont put any females with him because he will hammer them. tetras will pull a betta to bits in a small tank so best keep the fighter on his own.


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

endler guppies are stunning and worth a look


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

I love Biorbs! And I love fighters! lol. :flrt:
One thing I will say is avoid the Baby Biorb though, they're great tanks, but they have such a small volume of water, they need a lot of maintainence to be viable, and if you're new to fish, I just wouldn't bother giving yourself the headache! Not only that, but I tried out my crowntail in my Baby Biorb for a while, and his colours were awful, coloured right up and cheered up when I put him back into a bigger tank! Don't know why exactly, but fighters don't seem to like the baby biorbs.

The 30L would be a great choice for a single male betta, and nerite snails make good tankmates. They're dead pretty and the fighters tend to flare at them every so often, but can't hurt them because of their shells. 
Do be wary with tankmates, one of my fighters once bit the tail off a neon, never reapeted that experiment!

The surface area on biorbs can be a problem, the easiest solution is just to slightly under-fill them. Fill the 30L until the water is roughly 2" above the bubble tube and you shouldn't have any oxygen problems.

I don't know if you know, so I'll mention it just incase, : victory: but betta are tropical fish, so you will need a heater set to about 24-26 degrees. Whatever you do, don't waste your dosh on the biorb one! Such a gimmick!! :devil: The heater I have in my 30L is a 25W (I think) and cost me all of about 12 quid or so.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

southpython said:


> I am looking at adding a smallish bio orb aquarium in my room, Id be looking at a Male betta and a couple of females or more? If possible. Id want half moons and delta tails ect... any breeders in london?
> 
> Could I keep a Male with a few females? Breeding them would not be bad but if not then Id like to have them as pets.
> 
> ...


Biorbs are dreadful tanks. Before you purchase one I suggest you visit several aquatic forums and ask for opinions on them. They are not a good choice for keeping fish and there are much better alternatives. they're really only popular because of their fashionable looks. Aesthetics were key when being designed. Not fish welfare.

Yes you can keep male and female fighters together. However in order for this to be successful you will need a suitably sized and very heavily planted tank. You will also need a harem of females. I've done it a tank measuring 36" x 15" x 18" tall. Packed full of Cabomba, Hygrophila and a pot of floating plants. It contained six females and one male.This ensures that no single female fish is subjected to the unwanted attentions of the male fish. They also have plenty of cover if required so that they can get away. I would not recomend keeping males and females in anything smaller than a three foot tank. 

Decide on your choice of tank first and then update the thread. Other fish suggestions can then be based on what you chose and not just speculation.


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

I would never go for a biorb for a first tank, they are really a mess about and not fish friendly. If your wanting a small betta tank, go for a glass on, 30l square is what I use, an aqua one. Relatively cheap and easy to setup and maintain.
I wouldn't keep males and females together.
Goldfish are a no no unless you have space for a large tank for them, then a pond when their bigger.
You need to join fish forums and speak to experienced people there, i was at a loss when i set up my first tank, but the people at Tropical Fish Keeping - Aquarium fish care and resources saved the lives of my fishies! Try them.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

opakg said:


> I wouldn't keep males and females together.


Ah, one of the two greatest debates to rage on forever as far as Betta splendens is concerned. Can I keep males and females together? And what sized tank do I need to keep a Betta? People will be argueing about this until the end of time.

Sadly most opinions are nothing more regurgitated ramblings read from internet forums. Very few people have ever had first hand experience of keeping both. The reason is many people these days only have crappy little tanks. This limits what they can keep and their hands on practical experience.

Try a little lateral thinking, why couldn't you keep 2 males together? Stick 2 or even 3 in a heavily planted tank measuring 20' x 10' x 8' and they would probably never even see one another. And if they did, they'd have plenty of space for the weaker fish to get away. Contrary to popular belief they don't fight to the death in the wild. 

Males and females are fine if their tank is set up to accomodate the natural behaviour of the fish. A toy like a Biorb isn't. And most wannabee Betta experts have never even tried both sexes together.

Ironically few people bat an eyelid if someone houses a pair of guppies together. Or even more males and females. This results in highly stressed females being badgered by the males. Remind me again, why do some thing Bettas can't be kept together? 

Until you've kept and bred Betta splendens I really don't think people are qualified to answer either of these two debates. Again, it's mostly regurged rubbish that gets written about them.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I used to have 2 adapted biorbs(I still do, but don't use them anymore)

More hastle than they're worth.

Also in the past few weeks I've changed my mind about bettas in small tanks... I picked up a stunner a few weeks ago.... he takes pride of place in my 240l tank, and uses every inch of space in it.


----------

